# Czech Republic wants training of troops by Pakistan Army: ISPR



## FalconsForPeace

Chief of the General Staff and Defence Minister of Czech Republic expressed on Wednesday their interest for training of their country’s troops by Pakistan Army, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

Chief of Army Staff General Army Raheel Sharif arrived in Prague on a day-long visit where he met the two top officials from the republic.

During the meeting, topics of mutual interests, military-to-military relations and defence cooperation came under discussions.

The army chief was also presented the guard of honour by the Czech troops, the military’s media wing ISPR said.

On June 20, Gen Raheel had discussed military-to-military ties as well as security cooperation with his German counterpart and the defence minister.

According to ISPR, the top army chiefs met at the “historic Ministry of Defence” in Berlin, where General Raheel was also given a guard of honour.

The army chief was in Germany on a two-day official visit.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1128231/czech-republic-wants-training-troops-pakistan-army-ispr/

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## war&peace

I hope we can accommodate them instead of the ungrateful Afghan cadets. A great evidence of PA's training and professionalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## SherDil

Good News, Now it would be better to throw back Afghani Cadets first.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

@Zarvan one wonders why this news did not rock your boat? just because you got no love for CZ bren?......had this been italy or Russia you would have been all over the thread already .....@rampage @Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Oracle

They should train on footballers in return

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> @Zarvan one wonders why this news did not rock your boat? just because you got no love for CZ bren?......had this been italy or Russia you would have been all over the thread already .....@rampage @Tipu7


Sir I have a picture which suggest that HK-417 and MPT-76 are also in trials . Army Chief also visited those countries but no deal for MPT 76 or HK 417 was made. So that's why I was not going crazy @balixd @Sulman Badshah @Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Great


----------



## 544_delta

are there going to be further developments on this or will it remain just an "interest"? are we going to pursue this matter?


----------



## The Sandman

That's a great news 


SherDil007 said:


> Good News, Now it would be better to throw back Afghani Cadets first.





TheNoob said:


> Darkies now teaching white people.
> 
> TO ALL INDIANS!
> TIMES HAVE CHANGED.
> HAVE YOUR ARMY DO THE SAME TO WHITE PEOPLE!


Keep them out of this thread you're inviting trolls now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Challanger

That's a good news. 



Oracle said:


> They should train on footballers in return


I agree with you mate. Seriously we need some really professional footballers to coach our players.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Good news to read that's mean Pakistan u
have courses and facilities to train a European nation like the Czek.

No wonder Iraqi paratroopers trained in Pakistan am I right?.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Zarvan

Malik Alashter said:


> Good news to read that's mean Pakistan u
> have courses and facilities to train a European nation like the Czek.
> 
> No wonder Iraqi paratroopers trained in Pakistan am I right?.


Plus experience of fighting both conventional and gorilla wars

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## muhammadali233

Malik Alashter said:


> Good news to read that's mean Pakistan u
> have courses and facilities to train a European nation like the Czek.
> 
> No wonder Iraqi paratroopers trained in Pakistan am I right?.


Iraqi Special forces got training from the SSG,there were also 5-6 Iraqi Cadets in PMA too back in i Guess 2013 if i am not wrong,Every year the number is increasing from Iraq and other friendly GCC countries.
Few Australian and British Cadets also get spend some time in PMA but i guess they come on some king of exchange program.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Zarvan said:


> Plus experience of fighting both conventional and gorilla wars


I wish to see Pakistan cleaned terrorism by the arm of it's heros.

These ignorants will harm Pakistan from inside out God forbid.



muhammadali233 said:


> Iraqi Special forces got training from the SSG,there were also 5-6 Iraqi Cadets in PMA too back in i Guess 2013 if i am not wrong,Every year the number is increasing from Iraq and other friendly GCC countries.
> Few Australian and British Cadets also get spend some time in PMA but i guess they come on some king of exchange program.
> View attachment 312789


Great going for both Iraq and Pakistan.

So what SSG stands for thanks?.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Malik Alashter said:


> I wish to see Pakistan cleaned terrorism by the arm of it's heros.
> 
> These ignorants will harm Pakistan from inside out God forbid.
> 
> 
> Great going for both Iraq and Pakistan.
> 
> So what SSG stands for thanks?.



SSG = Special Service Group 

It's the Special Operations Force of Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shah1398

PA had already anticipated this and that is why they decided to increase the intake capacity of PMA Kakul to meet enhanced demand from both inland and abroad.


----------



## Shah Xaib

Ma sha allah Great news. more close friends of pakistan


----------



## fenku

TheNoob said:


> Darkies now teaching white people.
> 
> TO ALL INDIANS!
> TIMES HAVE CHANGED.
> HAVE YOUR ARMY DO THE SAME TO WHITE PEOPLE!



Ya they are learning how to close the eyes when nice folks are Infiltration to neighbors border...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## TMA

Be wary of engaging with NATO. If Czech Republic leaves NATO then I would welcome this.


----------



## Blue Marlin

germany was intrested in this too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Czech Republic wants troops training by Pakistan*
June 23, 2016
SHARE : 





*Our Staff Reporter*


ISLAMABAD - Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif yesterday arrived in Prague on a day-long visit where he met the two top officials from the Czech Republic.

During the meeting, topics of mutual interests, military-to-military relations and defence cooperation came under discussions.

Chief of the General Staff and Defence Minister of Czech Republic expressed interest for training of their country’s troops by Pakistan Army, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Wednesday.

Issues of mutual interest, military to military, defence cooperation were discussed. The Czech officials expressed special interest in training of officers by Pakistan Army.

Earlier, the army chief was also presented the guard of honour by the Czech troops, the military’s media wing ISPR said.

On June 20, Gen Raheel had discussed military-to-military ties as well as security cooperation with his German counterpart and the defence minister.

According to ISPR, the top army chiefs met at the “historic Ministry of Defence” in Berlin, where General Raheel was also given a guard of honour. The army chief was in Germany on a two-day official visit.

TURKISH FIRM TO UPGRADE PAK SUBMARINE

Ministry of Defence Production yesterday signed a contract for mid life up-gradation of existing Khalid class submarine with a Turkish firm STM savunma Teknolojileri muhendislik ve Ticaret.

It is a an important Defence project that will go a long way in enhancing the operational capabilities of existing submarine of Pakistani navy besides further strengthening the defence ties among two brotherly countries. Secretary Ministry of Defense Production Lt. Gen (Retd) Syed Muhammad Owais and Ambassador of Turkey in Pakistan and high officials of both counties were present in the ceremony.



*Published in The Nation newspaper on 23-Jun-2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

Good news. This will help give Pakistan a little bit of positive image. And we need a lot of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Would this include their female cadets. 

After all its Czech we are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Taimoor Khan said:


> Would this include their female cadets.
> 
> After all its Czech we are talking about.


Don't you have any thing better to do?


----------



## arif hamza

Taimoor Khan said:


> Would this include their female cadets.
> 
> After all its Czech we are talking about.


Tharkiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

TMA said:


> Be wary of engaging with NATO. If Czech Republic leaves NATO then I would welcome this.


please explain why to wary to engage with NATO??


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Don't you have any thing better to do?



Obviously you cant take light humor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

Taimoor Khan said:


> Would this include their female cadets.
> 
> After all its Czech we are talking about.


hope so 



Litesea said:


> Tharki wo wahid tabka hay jo rang,nasal,mazhab,qoumiyat or firqay kay tausub say azad hay
> Anwar Mqasod


vote tharkii next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jermankill

Malik Alashter said:


> So what SSG stands for thanks



SSG = Special Services Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alashter said:


> Good news to read that's mean Pakistan u
> have courses and facilities to train a European nation like the Czek.
> 
> No wonder Iraqi paratroopers trained in Pakistan am I right?.


That's nothing new Pak has been training officers etc from European,American and South American & Asian official since decades..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jermankill

Hi
can any one tell me how i can give negative 0r + ratings???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Malik Alashter. Iraqi brothers not only train with. SSG with also at mikitary academies and various military institutions like armour and artillery school..

My father also trained Iraqi officers (apart from other nationals) at arty school.

Iraqi Special operations forces training at SSG Hornets Nest - Cherat;

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TMA

New World said:


> please explain why to wary to engage with NATO??


NATO is the military force par excellence of the Zionist movement. They wish to make Israel the ruling state.
NATO has savaged many nations in this quest and she invaded Afghanistan on the basis of the false flag in order to destabilise Pakistan, contain China and Russia.


----------



## New World

TMA said:


> NATO is the military force par excellence of the Zionist movement. They wish to make Israel the ruling state.
> NATO has savaged many nations in this quest and she invaded Afghanistan on the basis of the false flag in order to destabilise Pakistan, contain China and Russia.


If we engage with them positively, why would they fear from us and why would they do something against us..


----------



## jermankill

they wanna learn from a third world country strange isn't ? 

this is good now world admiring our armed forces capability.....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jermankill said:


> they wanna learn from a third world country strange isn't ?
> 
> this is good now world admiring our armed forces capability.....


Pakistan is technically a second world country with a first world military.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Taimur Khurram

jermankill said:


> Hi
> can any one tell me how i can give negative 0r + ratings???



I think you have to be a specific type of member or something.


----------



## Mentee

jermankill said:


> they wanna learn from a third world country strange isn't ?
> 
> this is good now world admiring our armed forces capability.....


Show some self respect bro


----------



## TMA

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistan is technically a second world country with a first world military.


Really a second world country? 
I am quite disappointed with Pakistan; a population of 200 million and all she has is a so called first world military.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TMA said:


> Really a second world country?
> I am quite disappointed with Pakistan; a population of 200 million and all she has is a so called first world military.



Maybe you should be disappointed of yourself .. After all a country is what it's people are.

God almighty himself isn't going to come and tell you to do your work with honesty...

Run all institutions or department like the military aswell as learn discipline ... The country will prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SherDil007 said:


> Good News, Now it would be better to throw back Afghani Cadets first.


that will be a shame. Millions of Afghans who were born here and grew up can be our best ambassadors and assets of peace and understanding between the two countries.
dont confuse current Afghan administration hostilities towards Pakistan with Afghan nation as a whole. it is run by thugs and druglords.. imagine where a leader like Rashid Dostam is banned from entering America due to his war crimes.

on lighter note I think Gen Raheel is trolling Indians because wait and see how Modi will panic and will make a counter offer to Czechs and will offer training and Bollywood dancing as a bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TMA

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Maybe you should be disappointed of yourself .. After all a country is what it's people are.
> 
> God almighty himself isn't going to come and tell you to do your work with honesty...
> 
> Run all institutions or department like the military aswell as learn discipline ... The country will prosper.


That is what I meant. Pakistanis on average are over emotional and low IQ people and ill disciplined. That is why with a population of 200 million she has less clout than countries less than half her population.

The country will prosper when jealousy gives way to merit. The best people are not given the jobs due to our jealous and nepotistic genes.

Look at Russia: less people and greater hardship but still stronger than Pakistan.

I feel that the most able both intellectually and physically should be encouraged to have more children; this way after a few generations the normal curve will shift to the right.

Of course good morals are indispensable regardless of abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Turingsage said:


> Strangely not a single reference to this from ANY Czech papers or ministers or officials.
> We know that Gen Sharif and the ISPR smoke the funny backy and are given to fanciful visions, conspiracies etc
> Maybe Gen Sharif the PM PRESIDENT FOREIGN MINISTER CEO AND ARMY HEAD begged the Czechs of some joint exercises and they said we will think about it and the ISPR concluded that Czechs want army training from Pakistan.


@Horus @Oscar @Manticore


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Turingsage said:


> Strangely not a single reference to this from ANY Czech papers or ministers or officials.
> We know that Gen Sharif and the ISPR smoke the funny backy and are given to fanciful visions, conspiracies etc
> Maybe Gen Sharif the PM PRESIDENT FOREIGN MINISTER CEO AND ARMY HEAD begged the Czechs of some joint exercises and they said we will think about it and the ISPR concluded that Czechs want army training from Pakistan.


Go and try to find the archives of 65 war between Pakistan and India... You would realise why they want do training.



Taimoor Khan said:


> Obviously you cant take light humor!


I wish it been some other month...


----------



## haviZsultan

We can learn much from the Czech. For one they are one of the best secular countries in the world. Their fear of religion or Islam for this matter did not make them despise us. I hope we can train their troops. Good Luck Czech Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Challanger said:


> That's a good news.
> 
> 
> I agree with you mate. Seriously we need some really professional footballers to coach our players.


Lionel Messy and Zlatan Abrahamovic should be hired...we can collect money


----------



## SQ8

No one fears religion when dealing state to state. That issue props up when facing an immigrating populous or conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jermankill

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistan is technically a second world country with a first world military.


no offense bro but world call us....



Irfan Baloch said:


> that will be a shame. Millions of Afghans who were born here and grew up can be our best ambassadors and assets of peace and understanding between the two countries.
> dont confuse current Afghan administration hostilities towards Pakistan with Afghan nation as a whole. it is run by thugs and druglords.. imagine where a leader like Rashid Dostam is banned from entering America due to his war crimes.
> 
> on lighter note I think Gen Raheel is trolling Indians because wait and see how Modi will panic and will make a counter offer to Czechs and will offer training and Bollywood dancing as a bonus



but they are same sir they can't change snake will b snake


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

war&peace said:


> Lionel Messy and Zlatan Abrahamovic should be hired...we can collect money


Why not https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinedine_Zidane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Why not https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinedine_Zidane


He also. I really wish that Pakistan get serious about football. Cricket is okay but we should really change our tastes now after 70 years of independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

war&peace said:


> He also. I really wish that Pakistan get serious about football. Cricket is okay but we should really change our tastes now after 70 years of independence.


Pls do read about Pakistani Football history
http://www.dawn.com/news/593095/a-history-of-football-in-pakistan-part-i
http://www.dawn.com/news/593096/a-history-of-football-in-pakistan-part-ii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Malik Alashter said:


> Good news to read that's mean Pakistan u
> have courses and facilities to train a European nation like the Czek.
> 
> No wonder Iraqi paratroopers trained in Pakistan am I right?.



And Pakistan can also learn a thing or two from the iraqi special forces too bcz they have a different type of experience in urban/door to door warfare on a large scale. And also they have a good experience in urban IED's and tunnel warfare in the cities.
SSG also has deep experience in ied's and tunnel warfare but i think urban warfare is alot different. We should also learn from the experience of all the muslim armies.
On a lighter note, iraqi army had a habit of running away from the fight like a mad man but i think that habit is largely gone. Iraqi army needs to learn that if you want to retreat then running like hell is not the best way (as u can see in their videos).


----------



## Malik Alashter

Baloch Pakistani said:


> (as u can see in their videos).


can you please kindly show me one video where Iraqi soldiers running like mad man thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Challanger

war&peace said:


> Lionel Messy and Zlatan Abrahamovic should be hired...we can collect money



They will be very cheap to Pakistan.


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Malik Alashter said:


> can you please kindly show me one video where Iraqi soldiers running like mad man thanks.



Does it need any video proof that iraqi army used to flee the battlefield? I am not talking about now as now they have learned. But ramadi fallujah tikrit mosul are the examples infront of you. Was that not iraqi army? anyways you asked for videos and here are a few videos but most of the videos i cant find bcz they are not named with "iraqi army fleeing" type keywords. But here are a few. And there is a difference between tactical retreat and running like mad men (giving all areas to your enemy).

























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjJpiMDoYzY

This is called running like hell when you leave all you equipment behind my friend. When hashd al shabi came to fight only then they stopped fleeing the battlefield. You guys should thank hash al shabi. I was talking about the past when they used to run away from fight but now they are not running and performing way better than syrian army. 
And i said that iraqi army *HAD *the habit of running away. Thats strange you just focused on one part of my comment and left the other part of praising iraqi special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Baloch Pakistani said:


> Does it need any video proof that iraqi army used to flee the battlefield? I am not talking about now as now they have learned. But ramadi fallujah tikrit mosul are the examples infront of you. Was that not iraqi army? anyways you asked for videos and here are a few videos but most of the videos i cant find bcz they are not named with "iraqi army fleeing" type keywords. But here are a few. And there is a difference between tactical retreat and running like mad men (giving all areas to your enemy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjJpiMDoYzY
> 
> This is called running like hell when you leave all you equipment behind my friend. When hashd al shabi came to fight only then they stopped fleeing the battlefield. You guys should thank hash al shabi. I was talking about the past when they used to run away from fight but now they are not running and performing way better than syrian army.
> And i said that iraqi army *HAD *the habit of running away. Thats strange you just focused on one part of my comment and left the other part of praising iraqi special forces.


Still you don't know what exactly happened.

All you see were orders to these men to leave that region because it's a political issue.

The reason the Hashd Al shaabi doing great deal of fighting without any loosing any battle because of their commanders.

The army still weak because the leaders mainly baathist.

can you believe most of the leaders in Mosul where Baathist and Kurds they gave the order to the army to retreat or else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zain Malik

Imtiaz_Sarwar said:


> This will help give Pakistan a little bit of positive image. And we need a lot of that.


Not little bit mate....We are offered to train an European Army....Mean a huge positive image and lot of jealousy in our neighbourings..
Showing the ability to train other nations Army....
Operation Zarb-e-azbEffecting.....!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Malik Alashter said:


> *Still you don't know what exactly happened.*
> 
> All you see were orders to these men to leave that region because it's a political issue.
> 
> The reason the Hashd Al shaabi doing great deal of fighting without any loosing any battle because of their commanders.
> 
> The army still weak because the leaders mainly baathist.
> 
> can you believe most of the leaders in Mosul where Baathist and Kurds they gave the order to the army to retreat or else.



No brother i have a very deep knowledge of the conflict in iraq, syria, yemen and libya. I know what was the role of baath party, shia government, sunni tribes and kurds in this isis rise in iraq. It was largely bcz of political interests of all parties. Kurds let them into iraq bcz they thought this would help them getting their own separate state and thats why they did not fight isis when it was entering and passing through kurd areas but later isis felt its self too strong for kurds and turned against the kurds also. Isis came into sunni cities bcz sunnis thought they were the masiahs against iraqi government, thats why sunni cities fell so easily (tribal leaders should be hanged for this). when isis reached samarra where one of your shrine is located only then they were stopped first time and defeated. Tikrit fell bcz the generals deserted the soldiers. Ramadi is still a myth and a shame for iraqi special forces and still no body knows what happened there. In future the biggest problem for you guys is not isis but peshmerga bcz they now almost have their own state and it will be impossible to take that land from them. I'm following this conflict daily since the massacre of speicher base. So i do know a thing or two about this war.

Anyways congratulations for fallujah victory and goodluck for mosul. But treat the civilians well as there are a few good videos coming online.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

Taimoor Khan said:


> Would this include their female cadets.
> 
> After all its Czech we are talking about.


tharak la elaj hay is laye parhaiz kejaye


----------



## war&peace

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Pls do read about Pakistani Football history
> http://www.dawn.com/news/593095/a-history-of-football-in-pakistan-part-i
> http://www.dawn.com/news/593096/a-history-of-football-in-pakistan-part-ii


Thanks for info and your effort but I already knew about it


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Baloch Pakistani said:


> On a lighter note, iraqi army had a habit of running away from the fight like a mad man but i think that habit is largely gone. Iraqi army needs to learn that if you want to retreat then running like hell is not the best way (as u can see in their videos).





Baloch Pakistani said:


> Does it need any video proof that iraqi army used to flee the battlefield?



The video shows regular Iraqi Army troops fleeing, not the Spec Ops who held the lines to the last bullet for civilians to escape. 

As far as your post #61, it's pretty much spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

Irfan Baloch said:


> that will be a shame. Millions of Afghans who were born here and grew up can be our best ambassadors and assets of peace and understanding between the two countries.
> dont confuse current Afghan administration hostilities towards Pakistan with Afghan nation as a whole. it is run by thugs and druglords.. imagine where a leader like Rashid Dostam is banned from entering America due to his war crimes.


you are the sanest person on this forum #respect



Thəorətic Muslim said:


> The video shows regular Iraqi Army troops fleeing, not the Spec Ops who held the lines to the last bullet for civilians to escape.
> 
> As far as your post #61, it's pretty much spot on.


iraqi spec ops is facing down some of the most formidable mofos in the extremist circle...kudos to them for standing up against them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Malik Alashter said:


> can you please kindly show me one video where Iraqi soldiers running like mad man thanks.


untrained and demoralised militia/ soldiers will be forced to flee without a good commander 
there are videos of cowardice but also of valour and sacrifice in this war against the Takfiri Khawarij
pray for the victory over the takfiri scumbags

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> The video shows regular Iraqi Army troops fleeing, not the Spec Ops who held the lines to the last bullet for civilians to escape.
> 
> As far as your post #61, it's pretty much spot on.



You are right, except fleeing ramadi the iraqi special forces do not run away from the battlefield. Ramadi is a bad dream for them but for year and a half they are performing remarkably and i think they are the most professional force in iraq. Previously i too was talking about fleeing of iraqi army and not of iraqi special forces. Anyways i wish them best of luck and hope they destroy daesh completely in iraq and i also wish they take back kurd areas too by convincing kurd leaders. Iraq must stay united.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Irfan Baloch said:


> that will be a shame. Millions of Afghans who were born here and grew up can be our best ambassadors and assets of peace and understanding between the two countries.
> dont confuse current Afghan administration hostilities towards Pakistan with Afghan nation as a whole. it is run by thugs and druglords.. imagine where a leader like Rashid Dostam is banned from entering America due to his war crimes.
> 
> on lighter note I think Gen Raheel is trolling Indians because wait and see how Modi will panic and will make a counter offer to Czechs and will offer training and Bollywood dancing as a bonus


As far as the Afghans who were born here concerned i am the sole witness of their hypocrisy, I am a Pathan and know well their new generation as they aren't loyal to Pakistan plus they use the name of Pahstuns and made a bad example for we Pakistani pashtuns. The true Afghan praised by Allam Iqbal is long gone and now left just crap and idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Oracle said:


> They should train on footballers in return


What?
Their last game: Turkiye 2 - 0 Czech Republic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherDil

Oracle said:


> They should train on footballers in return


Will love to see that happen, but don't think any significant change will happen for Pakistan Football in faisal saleh hayyat's era 



T-123456 said:


> Their last game: Turkiye 2 - 0 Czech Republic


At-least they are playing in euros which shows their quality of football, i remember they are also qualified in many world cups so better to have European standard football coaches and infrastructure.


----------



## T-123456

SherDil007 said:


> At-least they are playing in euros which shows their quality of football, i remember they are also qualified in many world cups so better to have European standard football coaches and infrastructure.


You didnt get it.
They lost at the European championship 2016 to Turkiye,a couple of days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherDil

T-123456 said:


> You didnt get it.
> They lost at the European championship 2016 to Turkiye,a couple of days ago.


I m referring that they at-least qualified for euros as many top football nations of Europe didn't like Netherlands, Denmark, Norway etc.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

T-123456 said:


> What?
> Their last game: Turkiye 2 - 0 Czech Republic


Turkey all the way then
our SSG personnel prefer Turkey over USA for training courses
and now we got chance to improve football too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nadeemkhan110

T-123456 said:


> You didnt get it.
> They lost at the European championship 2016 to Turkiye,a couple of days ago.


*Then Turkey should train our football team because they are the winners*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

